

Amazon Have Damaged the Case for eBooks - alxhill
http://alxhill.com/2012/10/amazon-ebooks/

======
marssaxman
Well, yes. The books on my bookshelves - I own those. Nobody can take them
away from me without burglarizing my house. Ebooks, on the other hand, belong
to whichever giant corporation provides the reader, and if that reader has any
whisper of network connectivity then my "ownership" of those books is subject
to whatever pressures might motivate that corporation to revoke my access. It
is not the same thing at all. I don't care how much better ebooks are supposed
to be, if I have to deal with some megacorp to read then it is not a solution
for me.

